# Any states for none ABET holders?



## durka (Oct 16, 2014)

I major in Architectural Engineering in South Korea.

But I got interested in double major so I abandoned ABET 2yrs ago.

I'm having a hard time to proceed NCEES credential evaluation.

NCEES said foreign engineering student must have these:

A. 32 college semester credit hours of higher mathematics and basic sciences

B. 16 college semester credit hours in a general education component that complements the technical content of the curriculum

C. 48 college semester credit hours of engineering science and engineering design Courses shall be taught within the college/faculty of engineering and shall have their roots in mathematics and basic sciences

I have lack of time in engineering design courses because of double major.

So I want to ask how much likely no ABET holders can get approved by NCEES as an applicable FE tester.

Will there be any states suitable for my academic background?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 17, 2014)

You can request the NCEES review your transcript for ABET compatibility, but the result of that will be a list of coursework that you will have to complete in order to qualify to take the test. I'm pretty sure that every single state has adopted the NCEES model rules on education, so I don't think you'll be able to skirt this requirement in any state.


----------



## John QPE (Oct 17, 2014)

In PA you can test for the FE with no degree and 8 years experience. In MD you can skip the FE all together and go right for the PE with 12 years experience. I doubt you have that time built up, but there are options down the road.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 17, 2014)

John Q said:


> In PA you can test for the FE with no degree and 8 years experience. In MD you can skip the FE all together and go right for the PE with 12 years experience. I doubt you have that time built up, but there are options down the road.




North Carolina has similar standards as well, not sure what the number of years is


----------



## durka (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks a lot !


----------



## PinoyPE (Oct 28, 2014)

You may want to check California and Texas.


----------



## Sami81 (Dec 2, 2016)

Durka,

Were you able to sit for your FE? How did your credential evaluation go? I would have your same problem, I am VA resident, but got accepted by the state of California to sit for the FE. I am planning to sit for the PE in Virginia now,do you think they still require credential evaluations even after doing the FE?


----------



## mssuthnr (Dec 2, 2016)

I graduated from a non  Abet school outside US. I had my credentials evaluated. After 3 years of experience here in the US (because I have my Master's degree), I was able to take the FE. Then after 4 years, the PE.


----------



## Halley_guo (Dec 5, 2016)

Once you have a master degree in an Abet school, California will let you take the FE exam. Also, it will count one year experience for the master degree. So you only need one more year to take the PE.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Sami81 said:


> Durka,Were you able to sit for your FE? How did your credential evaluation go? I would have your same problem, I am VA resident, but got accepted by the state of California to sit for the FE. I am planning to sit for the PE in Virginia now,do you think they still require credential evaluations even after doing the FE?


I believe you will run into the same issue for the PE. You will need a credit eval again. The application for the state board starts over with the PE.


----------



## CAPLS (Dec 29, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> I believe you will run into the same issue for the PE. You will need a credit eval again. The application for the state board starts over with the PE.


Depends on which state board you apply with for PE and your ultimate licensing goals.  Some states do not do any credential evaluations, others are very strict about it.  If you are only interested in becoming licensed in one state, pick the one that meets your goals the best and research those options (requirements).  If you wish to ultimately become licensed in several states, you may want to go ahead with a credentials evaluation with NCEES and satisfy those to increase your options.


----------



## GeoP (Dec 21, 2017)

I graduated from the UK with an honors degree in 1988.  Since residing in the US I have experienced difficulties progressing my career as a direct result of the Accreditation Board for Engineering and Technology (ABET) unfair and unjust cut-off date for accrediting graduates.

ABET with other signatories setup the accreditation system under the Washington Accord in 1989, which happens to be one year after I graduated.  My degree is accredited in the UK by the Engineering Council; ironically they were one of the signatories who together with ABET set up the Washington Accord.  It beggars belief that ABET has intentionally left earlier graduates out of the accreditation process...makes me wonder who they are protecting because it can’t be the employers after eliminating thousands of experienced engineers!  So who is it they protected when they excluded all those before 1989?  ABET would have reasonably known that immigrants of earlier graduation years will be arriving in the USA to work. ABET should have at least issued employers with an advisory explaining that their accreditation system is limited and nonexclusive, also touching on age discrimination.  Other graduates from many years before me should also be considered when a system was being set up and monopolized by an organization.

I have suffered emotionally and financially because employers incorrectly believe ABET is a fair assessor of qualifications.  I am still struggling to progress my engineering career and would like others in a similar situation to help me start a class action lawsuit.  If you know how I should go about this please let me know.  Also, do you know where else is suitable I could post this message?  Please email me on [email protected] Thank you, George


----------

